

Ask HN:  Why does NetFlix have pop-up ability when I am running Adblock? - one010101

These pop-ups are annoying, and I dont's know how to stop them.  My only theory is that some links I click are asking for it somehow.  Yet I never knowingly click on a NetFlix link.  I am puzzled, and would like it to stop.<p>Comments on how to do so, please?
======
uuoc
Try noscript as well as adblock.

